# CAG member Dick..............



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys and gals- I've heard that something is wrong with Dick? The man at the outing that made the great sausages? He's in the hospital? Does anybody know something about this? CATKING


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I just updated his condition on the CAG board, you can read there for some more info. He is going to be down and out for longer then we expected, he could use everybody's prayers, it could be another week or so that he will remain knocked out in intensive care.

As I said over on CAG, you can't keep a good carper down. I am sure we will see him soon on the bank somewhere, cutting up boilies.

Here is the link to the thread on Dicks condition,

Cag thread on Dick Laubscher


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks miso. This is really shocking. I remember him complaining about his chest last Saturday at the carp outing. I really wish him the best. CATKING


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang. Dick L is now out of ICU and is in his own room in Step Down. Dr's gave him the 100% recovery, so he is now mending. Bob B. talked with him on the phone Sunday morning


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Great news Shawn.......hope he has a full recovery very soon.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is very good news. Thanks for the update. CATKING


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

"Hey guys and gals- I've heard that something is wrong with Dick?"

Who told you that, Ellen DeGeneres?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just thought I would let you guys know that Dick L. is out of the hospital and getting stronger by the day at home. He called me yesterday to let me know he had made it home. I'll be up there next week to spend some time with him.....and of course talk carpin'  

WD.....Your just not right buddy


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell him " Hey " tpet. Thanks for the update. He's a good man, don't need to be losing guys like him. CATKING


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

He made a BIG order from Wackerbaits the other day  What some guys'll do to get the wife to let em get new tackle.  Be great to see him again...had me a bit scared there for a moment.


----------

